# its loggin time again



## davduckman2010 (May 18, 2014)

it quit raining after 13 days so its time to wack some trees . heres a big one I just droped. nice fat strait one . and I cut these ambrosia maple cutting boards out of a log from last year that was laying out there. tried my hand at diagonal cutting. some nice figure in those ones. well I got that out of my system I feel better now --duck

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## SDB777 (May 18, 2014)

Is that the same tree in the first bunch of photo's as the 'slices' in the lower bunch?

The slices are awesome, and you deserve a 'cold one' after the time you have put in get those chunks ready for the 'duckwood inventory'!!!!





Scott (I'm seeing mantle clocks) B

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 18, 2014)

no scott the bottom slices are from a pile of logs I have sitting in the swampy area from 2 years ago. that's not all spalt that's mostly the figure that was in that tree . cool stuff ill have to get cutting on those logs next there about ready I would say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayBell (May 18, 2014)

Hoorah, logging time again. Love these threads. That bottom log is beautifully figured. Thanks for the pics!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 18, 2014)

Whack them logs duckman, whack them logs. Ambrosia Maple is easy turning calls.

Ray


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 18, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Whack them logs duckman, whack them logs. Ambrosia Maple is easy turning calls.
> 
> Ray


 ima tryin boss ---- if it drys up back there the mill will be comeing got a mountain of logs to drag out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2014)

Duckwood at its finest. If I was a berr drinker, and we were neighbors, I would have a beer with my neighbor after all that. Of course, if we were neighbors there wouldn't be any such thing as Duck Wood, it would be called Leprechaun Wood because I would have to eliminate my competition.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Duckwood at its finest. If I was a berr drinker, and we were neighbors, I would have a beer with my neighbor after all that. Of course, if we were neighbors there wouldn't be any such thing as Duck Wood, it would be called Leprechaun Wood because I would have to eliminate my competition.


 you did say you use to duck hunt

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 18, 2014)

Great looking stuff my friend, wish I was there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dbroswoods (May 21, 2014)

Them are some great looking blanks!!!

Mark


----------

